# Help appreciated



## Jeb10881088 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a large number of high temp kiln shelves that I need to sandblast. 

Have no idea what I need in the way of a compressor but the size of the tank seems to be a major part to keeping the sandblaster working. Ref that, is it possibility to connect two tanks together?

Tks - jb


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Two tanks can be plumbed together into your air system, but that's only part of the picture. The volume of air your compressor will deliver and the pressure it will deliver it at are as important as the air storage capacity. Look at the data that comes with your sandblaster for its volume and pressure requirements.


----------



## Jeb10881088 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks Motor, I can see how that is important if one is running on just the compressor but if one has a large air supply at 125psi, the compressor would not be running until the psi dropped. 



So would what you say be in action until the psi dropped? - jb


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

The more air delivery volume you have, the greater the duty cycle of the system will be.
For example, if your compressor can only deliver half of the demand of your sand blaster, you're only going to be able to operate the sand blaster at about a 50% duty cycle (operating the sand blaster 50% of the time and allowing the compressor to catch up the other 50% of the time.) BTW, your compressor will run 100% of the time.

The more tank volume you have, the longer those on/off cycles will be, given a particular duty cycle.
For example, at a 50% duty cycle, a large tank might let you operate for 10 minutes on and then wait 10 minutes, where a small tank might limit you to 2 minutes on and wait 2 minutes.


----------

